# Any 1D mkii users?



## PhotoBrody (Aug 9, 2012)

Posted on here about a 1DmkiiN before, but that cam went fast. I know someone with an original mkii and was thinking about picking it up. Currently shooting with a 50D, which I like, other than the noticeable noise above 300iso. I'm shooting mostly portraits - glamour style, also the occasional child and/or family. Most reason I want the mkii is for the many many AF points and the fast drive speed. BUT, I don't want to have a quality loss in dynamic range, color or have more noise than the 50D. This mkii has around 9k clicks on it I believe the seller said- which is nothing for a cam that came out in 04. Please feel free to chime in users! Thanks.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 9, 2012)

Your ISO problems will likely not be alleviated by buying this cam. It's a great camera, but the 50D can be used all of the way through the range of ISo with a bit of noise removal at the highest end. More than likely your noise problems are from exposure problems and not exposing properly for high ISO's. 
I think you'd like the 1D2, but I don't think it's going to fix your problems. 
I shot with the 50D for a couple of years and printed large images with ISO's as high as 6400 without a real problem. I believe the ones hanging in the school hallway are roughly 2'x3'


----------



## PhotoBrody (Aug 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Your ISO problems will likely not be alleviated by buying this cam. It's a great camera, but the 50D can be used all of the way through the range of ISo with a bit of noise removal at the highest end. More than likely your noise problems are from exposure problems and not exposing properly for high ISO's.
> I think you'd like the 1D2, but I don't think it's going to fix your problems.
> I shot with the 50D for a couple of years and printed large images with ISO's as high as 6400 without a real problem. I believe the ones hanging in the school hallway are roughly 2'x3'



It's not a huge issue, and really isn't noticeable unless I zoom all the way in on the pictures. It's really probably me being too picky lol. No one else has ever mentioned it, and clients and models are always satisfied. I don't know..


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 9, 2012)

I just got rid of a 1D3 and I really loved the camera. I just could not justify owning 4 relatively current camera bodies, so I sold off the 50D and the 1d3.
 I have toyed with picking a 1D2 up for my son who likes to shoot sports with me. I am not shelling out the bucks on him... yet. He's only 14. I am pretty comfortable with that camera being really useable for him and for me should I need to. I think you will find it a really awesome camera to work with. Just don't expect it to really fix your problem.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Aug 9, 2012)

No I hear you there.. And like I said, it's probably just me being picky.. Cause it's not significantly noticeable. 

I'll be putting a 17-40L on it, and I'm sure I'll like the wider shot from the larger sensor.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Aug 9, 2012)

C'mon people, I wanna hear do it- or don't do it! lol


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't forget.. I think the 1d2 only goes to ISO 1600 for top end. Is that a concern? Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Aug 9, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Don't forget.. I think the 1d2 only goes to ISO 1600 for top end. Is that a concern? Maybe. Maybe not.



Not at all, I never exceed 400.. I use speedlites more often than not


----------



## usayit (Aug 9, 2012)

I loved mine..  usually shot under IS800

Battery in the 1dMkII is NiMH not Li-ion which means its not as maintenance free but has good capacity.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Aug 9, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> I loved mine..  usually shot under IS800
> 
> Battery in the 1dMkII is NiMH not Li-ion which means its not as maintenance free but has good capacity.



That's right, forgot about the Li-ion batteries.. Not a fan of those


----------



## gsgary (Aug 10, 2012)

PhotoBrody said:


> No I hear you there.. And like I said, it's probably just me being picky.. Cause it's not significantly noticeable.
> 
> I'll be putting a 17-40L on it, and I'm sure I'll like the wider shot from the larger sensor.



It's only a bit larger, 1.3x
This is iso 1600 on mine, look how noisy it is


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 10, 2012)

If you mainly shoot portraits, have you looked into the 5D classic?


----------

